# شريط "أحببتنى" - ساتر ميخائيل وأميرة فارس



## cobcob (26 أغسطس 2007)

*شريط "أحببتنى" - ساتر ميخائيل وأميرة فارس
ترانيم بدون موسيقى
أصواتهم رائعة جدا

الترانيم الموجودة فى الشريط :

أحببتنى
انى لفى احتياج
راح تفضلى وتبقى
انى لرافع
خطاياى
جايلك ودموعى فى عينى
راضى بحكمك
على كلمتك
غريب أنا غريب
فجر البركان
كذبوا
لو لم يحبنى المسيح

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3688976/a79bb850/sharing.html*​


----------



## Tabitha (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط "أحببتنى" - ساتر ميخائيل وأميرة فارس*

مجهود جبار يا اختنا كوبكوب 
بجد ربنا يعوضك،،
أنا نزلتهم كلللللللللللللهم ،،، :flowers:


----------



## oesi no (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط "أحببتنى" - ساتر ميخائيل وأميرة فارس*

شكل الشريط جامد رغم انى مش من خواة ساتر ميخائيل 
انزله ولا لا 
عموما ميرسى على تعبك معانا يا ماريان 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## cobcob (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط "أحببتنى" - ساتر ميخائيل وأميرة فارس*

*ميرسى لردودكم الجميلة
\على فكرة يا جورج
انا برضو مش غاوية أسمع ساتر ميخائيل
بس بجد بحب الشريط ده جدا 
الترانيم اللى فيه جميلة واللى بيرنموا فعلا أصواتهم حلوة​*


----------



## ginajoojoo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط "أحببتنى" - ساتر ميخائيل وأميرة فارس*

ميرسى يا مرمر على الشريط..انا ماكنتش عارفاه رغم انى بحب ساتر ميخائيل
انا حملت اول ترنيمة ولسة الباقى..ربنا يعوض تعبك ياقمر​


----------



## Tabitha (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط "أحببتنى" - ساتر ميخائيل وأميرة فارس*

ليييييه بتقولوا كده على ساتر ميخائيل :act19:       !!!!!!!!!


----------



## cobcob (28 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شريط "أحببتنى" - ساتر ميخائيل وأميرة فارس*



Anestas!a قال:


> ليييييه بتقولوا كده على ساتر ميخائيل :act19:       !!!!!!!!!



*أنا آسفة يا فندم 
بس دى وجهات نظر
بس للاعتذار ممكن ارفع شريط كمان

​*


----------



## دموع البابا (23 نوفمبر 2008)

عموما ميرسى على تعبك معانا يا ماريان 
ربنا يعوضك


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 نوفمبر 2008)

جميل يا كوبكوب تسلم ايدك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرررررسى على الشريط يا فندم 

جارى التحميل . .. . . . . . . .

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## cobcob (23 نوفمبر 2008)

دموع البابا قال:


> عموما ميرسى على تعبك معانا يا ماريان
> ربنا يعوضك




*
شكرا يا أخى
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## cobcob (23 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> جميل يا كوبكوب تسلم ايدك​





*ميرسى يا سويتى
ابقى عدى علينا هنا كتير بقى*​


----------



## cobcob (23 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> ميرررررسى على الشريط يا فندم
> 
> جارى التحميل . .. . . . . . . .
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​




*اهلا اهلا اهلا يافندم
ربنا يخليك يا كوكومان
الشريط هايعجبك اوى فعلا باذن ربنا*​


----------



## the servant (23 نوفمبر 2008)

رائع اختنا صوت ساتر قوي وكلة عذوبة يدوم خدمتك وصليبك


----------



## cobcob (23 نوفمبر 2008)

the servant قال:


> رائع اختنا صوت ساتر قوي وكلة عذوبة يدوم خدمتك وصليبك




*اشكرك يا أخى
تدوم محبتك*​


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على الجهود الرائع 
منتظرين المزيد
ربنا يبارك حياتك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------

